# how do i tell the difference between male and female rams?



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

im getting mixed info on this subject plz help some say female should be bigger others say males should be bigger


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

With every Ram I have ever owned the males are bigger & usually have longer fins

example....male on left , female right:


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ok ive heard that german blue are the oppiste of bolivian


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

What type of rams are you observing?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

if i get 2 bolivians that have every thing about them oppiset do you think they will be male and female (eg. long fins vr short fins big mouth vr small mouth)


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

As in John's pic, the 2nd dorsal spike is much longer, almost 2 times longer for the male and this characteristic shows quite early on. I believe this would be the same for Bolivians. Size is hard to compare at a fish store due to the possibility of runts and bigger appetites.

You also notice that the male has sharper vent fins, the female's are more blunt.

Great pic btw John, clear-cut comparison!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

bolivian sorry


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

so dorsal spike is the way to go


----------

